# فلنصلي معاً ... موضوع متجدد



## الفصول الاربعة (3 نوفمبر 2014)

فلنصلي معاً







نتواجد هنا في هذه الصفحة لنقدّم صلاة 
ونضعها أمام رب المجد
مهما كان نوعها
صلاة شكر ،صلاة طلب، صلاة وقت الضيق،صلاة تأملية، صلاة التسبيح.


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (3 نوفمبر 2014)

يارب ..

أعلم ان الحياة صعبة 
والأشواك تحيط بي من كل جانب
لكني أعلم أيضاً
بانك لن تتركني، فلأنك كنت تحملني دائما
وتعبر بي وتخلصني من نار العالم
فانا واثق بانك لن تتركني 
هذه المرة ايضا وكل مرة
مادمتُ أحيا في هذا العالم المتعب، ومادمت 
أنت ربي والهي ..
فخبرتي واختباراتي علمتني 
بأنك رب حنون رؤوف
لن تتخلى عن ابناءك أبداً، رغم خطاياهم 
وسقطاتهم وذنوبهم ... 
آمين.​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (3 نوفمبر 2014)

يارب

أنا أعلم بأنك تريد لي الأفضل دائما
وأعلم ان اختياراتك لي هي الأحسن
لأنك ترى مالا اراه وتعلم ما لا أعلمه
فيارب أنا مسلّم أمري لك، لانك مقدّر الامور وجزيل العطاء
وكريم الهبات

يا رب 

أعلم باني انسان خاطيء
لكني أعلم بأنك أتيت لخطاة أمثالي ..
فكن معي دائماً لاتلذذ بوجودك في حياتي.

آمين​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (3 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب

قلت لنا: بأن المؤمن لا يأبه ولا يخاف 
ولا يقلق ولا يحزن ولا يشك

يا رب هبني روحك القدوس ليثمر فيّ 
ثماراً تليق بالمؤمنين الحقيقيين
لأكون كما أنت تريد لا كما أنا أريد

يا رب أعلم اني خاطيء لكني سأتجرأ 
وأطلب منك وأقول: أعن ضعفي وشكوكي 
وهبني قلب الصدّيقين
لأحيا بسلامك وفرحك .

آمين​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (3 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراً يا رب

لأنك وضعتني بظروف صعبة
حتى أعلم وأدرك ان لا شيء يدوم غير اسمك القدوس
أشكرك لانك حفظتني وحفظتَ
عائلتي وكل المؤمنين باسمك القدوس
وأبعدتَ أنظار أبناء ابليس عن 
أرواحنا وأجسادنا

حاولَ ابليس أن يجرّبنا عندما سمح 
لابنائه بأن يعندوا 
على مناطقنا ويحتلوا دورنا وتعب 
سنين عمرنا ومقتنياتنا ،
لكنه فشلَ بالوصول الى ايماننا بك 
والى روحك القدوس الساكن
فينا والى أجسادنا التي خلقتها 
لتمجّد اسمك القدوس

شكراً يا رب 

لانك علمتنا بان كل شيء فانٍ ولا يدوم
فأنت كنز الكنوز الذي يجب 
أن نحتفظ به الى آخر يوم في حياتنا
لك كل المجد والتسبحة والاكرام .

آمين​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (4 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب

أنت تعلم ما في بالي 
وما يختلج نفسي
حيث تتسارع الافكار 
وتصطدم في واقع الأيام المرير
لكني واثق بأنك 
ستهبني ما يناسبني
والموافق لارادتك

آمين​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (4 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب 

كثيرة هي ايام القلق التي حلّت ضيفة ثقيلة عليّ
وكثيرة الهموم الني انتابتني
وكثيرة هي خفقات قلب خائف اختلجت صدري
وكثيرة هي المصاعب التي زُرِعت في دربي
وكثيرة هي المشاكل التي رافقت حياتي 

لكن من جميعها أنقذتني
وبها قوّيتني
وجعلتني من خلالها ألتصق بك أكثر

وأنا واثق ومؤمن اليوم وكل الأيام القادمة
أن ترافقني وتعضدني وتسندني
وتفتح كل الأبواب الموصدة
التي تؤدي لما هو خير لي 
ولما يتوافق مع مشيئتك.

آمين​​


----------



## tamav maria (5 نوفمبر 2014)

أبانا السماوي نسبحك ونعظمك لأنك أنت هو إلهنا وملجأنا ومخلصنا ، ترسنا وعوننا ..
نشكرك لأنك تظهر لنا مجد قوتك وقدرة لاهوتك ، فهذا ما يزيد إيماننا بك  ويجعلنا نهتف مع المرنم قائلين ” كل آلهة الأمم شياطين .. إلهي أنت فأحمدك  إلهي فأرفعك .. ”​ … أبانا السماوي نضع بين يديك الحانية اليوم كل نفس تعبت من الضيقة لكي  تحفظها وتقدسها وتحقق لها مواعيدك الثمينة والمباركة .. نضع بين يديك  الحانية صرخاتها وأنينها وآلامها لكيما تنظر إليها بعين الرأفة والتحنن  فتحظي بالنصرة والسعادة وما أعد لها من أمجاد وبركات ومواعيد ..​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (5 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب 

أعن ضعف ايماني
فبالرغم من الاختبارات العديدة معي 
والخبرات الكثيرة التي أريتني فيها مجدك
يحاول ابليس أن يلوّح لي بالشك
لكن بقوة الروح القدوس 
تسندني وتثبتني على الايمان الكامل.

آمين​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (6 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب 

علمني أن لا أخاف من الغد
ولا ما سيحصل به
لأني تركتُ كل أحمالي عند قدميك المباركتين

يا رب المعجزات

أنا مؤمن عندما تسَد أمامي طرق الدنيا
لتُظهِر لي مجدك، بعملٍ خارق
لتؤكد لي بأنك دائماً معي


يا رب أنا متوكل عليك ومؤمن 
بأنك ستهبني مرادي.

آمين​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (8 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب نقّي قلوبنا
وابعد عنا روح الحسد والغيرة
وساعدنا لتكون سبب تقدّم ونجاح الآخرين
من خلال تشجيعهم 
ودعنا أن نكون سبب بركة في حياة كثيرين

آمين​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (8 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب

أعلم انك تريد لي الأفضل
تحجب بعض طلباتي 
ولا تسمع لقسم من صلواتي
لأنك ، لربما تريد أن تختبر ايماني
او لتزيد احدى ثمار روح القدس عندي
ألا وهو الصبر.
أو لربما تريد لي أمراً آخر
وطريقاً آخر

أشكرك يا رب

لأني أعرف من خلال 
اختباراتي معك
بانك اله اللحظة الأخيرة
تتدخل في اللحظة الأخيرة
ولا تترك أبناءك حيارى ..
فقبل أن يضع ابراهيم سكّينهُ
لذبح وحيدهُ اسحق
تنادي : (قف يا ابراهيم، 
علمتُ مقدار ايمانك.
خذ كبشاً بديلاً عنه!)

يارب

اصنع مشيئتك معي
فأنا سأنتظر وأصبر 
لأني واثق ثقة الايمان
بأنك ستهبني الأفضل.

آمين​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (8 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب

ابعد عني الشر وابناء السوء
ووفقني بكل خطوة اخطوها
فرفقتك معي تزرع الطمأنينة والسكينة في قلبي
وتشعرني بأني لستُ يتيماً
بل رب السماوات والأرض معي 
ولن ينساني 

آمين​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (8 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب

هبني روح الصبر 
فعالمنا مليء بالامور
التي تجعلنا نُثار
ومرات نفقد السيطرة على أعصابنا
وتخرج من زمام ارادتنا

يا رب

اجعلنا نتمتع بالسكينة والهدوء
ودع روحك القدوس يعمل 
ويسكّن من هجمات ابليس

آمين​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (8 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب 

أعلم ان كل الظروف المحيطة بي صعبة ومعقّدة 
انها كمياه بحيرة طبريا 
عندما مشى بطرس عليها ووصل اليك
عندما ناديته
اعطني ايمانا حتى لا أشك و لا أغرق في لجة المياه
بل دع عينيّ ثابتتان وشاخصتان نحوك
لأصل اليك
لانك شاطيء أماني
وقلبك موضع راحتي.

آمين​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (8 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب

ضع التفاؤل في نفسي 
والأمل في قلبي 
والصبر في حياتي
والفرح في دروبي

لأتمكن أن أكمل حياتي
ليتمجّد اسمك الحي دائماً 

آمين​


----------



## انت مهم (26 مارس 2015)

يا ربي يسوع ...الهي ومخلصي الحبيب
احتاج لك وسط عالم مليئ بالقذاره والنفاق والخداع حتى من اقرب الناس واعزهم.


----------



## انت مهم (29 مارس 2015)

ربي والهي مخلصي الحبيب...املا قلبي بحبك ونقي قلبي لاعيش برضاك وخوفك
امممممين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 مايو 2015)

يا الهنا القدوس اوجدني دوما في محضرك القدوس وثبتني فيك لكي لا انا احيا فيك بل انت تحيا فيً ولا تسمح بدخولي في التجارب بل نجيني منها وان كان ذلك في خيري وصالحي فلا باس منها اذ اتحملها لانك تريدها لي لانها ارادتك وكما قال ربنا الحبيب يسوع لا تكن يا ابتاه ارادتي با كارادتك نقول نحن شعبه وخاصته لتكن ارادتك يا ابتاه ولتتم مشيئتك في حياة كل واحد منا واثقين بعيون ايماننا لا بعيوننا البشرية انها ستؤول لمجدك وستتمجد انت من خلالها فينا امين يا رب حتى كل المجد يرجعن اليك وشعب الرب يقول امين ثم امين


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (5 مايو 2015)

*يا رب يا خالق الكون
بهذه اللحظة
أطلب اليك بتوسل
أن تلمس كل مريض
وتشفيهِ
وتهبه نعمة العافية
ليحيا بحياة ملئها الصحة 
فليبقى اسمك ممجداً 
الى الأبد ... آمين.​*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (2 يوليو 2015)

نشكرك يا رب من اجل كل شئ وفي كل شئ وعلى كل شئ نمر به ويحدث بنا وما نراه وما نسمعه ليس بالصدفة بل هو بتخطيط مسبق وبسماح منك نشكرك يا رب ونعظمك ونمجدك ونسبحك يا الهنا القدوس الكثير الرحمة الذي احبنا للمنتهى فادام ويديم لنا رحمته الواسعة التي تسعنا كلنا وخطايا جميعا نحن جنس بني البشر نهديك كل المجد والاكرام لانك مستحق كل تسبيحاتنا واكرامنا لك


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (3 يوليو 2015)

*شكرا يا رب
لانك تهبني كل شيء ..
لكن في اوانه
وعندما تعطي 
فتعطي بوفرة
لك كل المجد والتسبحة والإكرام
آمين.​*


----------

